# Where to buy a Pitbull in Germany?



## snoers (Sep 12, 2008)

I am form Germany and very interested in APBT since many years. Now I have decided to get an Pitbull, but i can't find any serious Kennel's in Germany.

Does anyone know an trusty Kennel i can contat in Germany.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

snoers said:


> I am form Germany and very interested in APBT since many years. Now I have decided to get an Pitbull, but i can't find any serious Kennel's in Germany.
> 
> Does anyone know an trusty Kennel i can contat in Germany.


Last I heard "pit bulls" were banned in Germany. However, I have heard of some nice American Staffordshire Breeders in Germany.


----------



## snoers (Sep 12, 2008)

No, the APBT isn't banned in Germany. But you aren't allowed to export dogs from foreign countries. so i have to find a breeder in Germany.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have seen some working APBT breeders over there, but it was some time ago that I came across them. I think if I were looking over there, I would probably try to get to some working events. I don't know if Schutzhund is as bit in its land of origin as it is here, but that might be a good place to find these dogs.

There used to be a listing of breeders worldwide at www.dogresources.com. I'm having a hard time accessing the page right now, so I don't know if it's still there or not.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

snoers said:


> No, the APBT isn't banned in Germany. But you aren't allowed to export dogs from foreign countries. so i have to find a breeder in Germany.


Maybe you could help me understand something then. 

My husband and i are military. If we got orders to Germany would we be able to bring or APBT with us, or would we be subject to your laws? No one from the base has been able to give us a straight answer.


----------



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello all together! Im from Germany, too and I've been reading here for a while and really enjoyed it. Nice Forum! :thumbsup: Now I'm glad too be able to answer a question myself.



ARK_Kennel said:


> My husband and i are military. If we got orders to Germany would we be able to bring or APBT with us, or would we be subject to your laws? No one from the base has been able to give us a straight answer.


The Import of American Staffordshire Terriers, American Pitbull Terriers, Staffordshire Bullterriers and Bullterriers to Germany is illegal. But as we in Germany say: If there is no suitor, there will be no judge. 
The borders to the neighbor-countries of the European union are open.

@snoers: There are AmStaff-"Kennels" in Germany that are breeding APBT but registering them as AmStaffs.

@bahamutt: Schutzhund-Sport is very popular in Germany, but you will rarely find an AmStaff or even an APBT there. All German Shepards and Belgian Malinois.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Bolle said:


> Hello all together! Im from Germany, too and I've been reading here for a while and really enjoyed it. Nice Forum! :thumbsup: Now I'm glad too be able to answer a question myself.
> 
> The Import of American Staffordshire Terriers, American Pitbull Terriers, Staffordshire Bullterriers and Bullterriers to Germany is illegal. But as we in Germany say: If there is no suitor, there will be no judge.
> The borders to the neighbor-countries of the European union are open.
> ...


Thanks for the info!

Mine do Schutzhund!!!










This is Tank. He has since been neutered and is now a pet.


----------



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, mine is doing Schutzhund, too!

I'm not yet allowed to post pics, but you will find mine here:

-> luoma.de/IMGP3664_small.JPG

But he is a rarity, here. You don't see many bulldogs here in Germany, because of our "dangerous dogs law"...


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Bolle said:


> Hey, mine is doing Schutzhund, too!
> 
> I'm not yet allowed to post pics, but you will find mine here:
> 
> ...












WOW!! Very cool!!!

That sucks about the laws.


----------

